# dew claws



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you guys get your pups dew claws removed? If so when do they have to be removed by???


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you usually do it when your dog gets fixed. sooner the better.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Well he isnt getting fixed and he is 4 months old.. Should be ok to get it done now??


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> you usually do it when your dog gets fixed. sooner the better.


NOOOOOOO it is done at 3 days old. If you pup is 4 months old he is too old to do it. You can take dew claws off if it is medically necessary when they are older but you can end up causing the pup life long pain if they are done older.
The should be done by the breeder when they are 3-5 days old.

I like have them off because my working dogs never fail to always break them but I have many that have them too. It is normally done for show reasons but for working dogs in my house I like them off. Many other working ppl like them I guess it's just preference.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

since your dog is older go to a vet.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Josey still has hers. I was noticing tonight she uses them like thumbs to hold things.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Front dew claws are natural on pits and not usually removed. Back dew claws show up ever once in a long while and should be removed when 3-5 days old. Is there a reason you want to remove the dew claws?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> since your dog is older go to a vet.


It is not illegal to do it yourself but for the sake of newbies do not describe how to do it yourself on the open forum, it might give ppl the wrong idea. 

I think the next litter I have I will do them myself, again they are done at 3-5 days old.

The do APBT dew claws all the time in many show kennels especially in UKC


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Well the wife thinks his dew claws are going to tear up the couchs and chairs lol.. And he is so spoiled there is noway she will kick him off the couch..


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> It is not illegal to do it yourself but for the sake of newbies do not describe how to do it yourself on the open forum, it might give ppl the wrong idea.
> 
> I think the next litter I have I will do them myself, again they are done at 3-5 days old.
> 
> The do APBT dew claws all the time in many show kennels especially in UKC


I was just making a general statement and not necessarily referring to showing although I didn't know you could remove them for showing in UKC. That's why I ask what their reason was for wanting to remove them.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It is not illegal to do it yourself but for the sake of newbies do not describe how to do it yourself on the open forum, it might give ppl the wrong idea.
> 
> I think the next litter I have I will do them myself, again they are done at 3-5 days old.
> 
> The do APBT dew claws all the time in many show kennels especially in UKC


Good point. My bad


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

the vets i've been too usually do it when the dog gets spayed/neutered


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

silver281gt said:


> Well the wife thinks his dew claws are going to tear up the couchs and chairs lol.. And he is so spoiled there is noway she will kick him off the couch..


Your dog is too old but if you keep your dogs nails short it will not tear up the couch.



Nizmo357 said:


> the vets i've been too usually do it when the dog gets spayed/neutered


At that age it is risky and should not be done again it can cause life long pain, I have seen it many time. The vets here will only do it if medically necessary if they are older than newborns.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its a very bloody procedure. it grossed me out watching it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Like already said it is done between 2-3 days old. Most how do it, do so to clean up the leg for the show ring, for working purposes to prevent possible injury or if the are hanging loosely and not attached properly to begin with on the dog.

Patcheeno's daughters had front dew claws removed as pups by the breeder's vet. I was on the phone with her while they were doing it and the pups screamed the whole time. It sounded painful. They were 3 days old at the time.


----------

